# Help! I have an interview and my printer has stopped printing black ink



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,

Seems my printer prints only in color and anything in black gets left out. I can't print my resume for my interview today and have to leave at 1:30pm pdt    

It was working fine a couple of days ago. Did a MS update a few days ago and then tried to print today, no black ink. I tried a system restore, no dice. Unistalled and reinstalled the software. Still does not print.  We had this problem with the color HP where I was just laid off from, and someone said they just installed a driver but that didn't seem to work. I have a Kodak easyshare 5300.  

any ideas?  Added new cartridges and tried getting drivers/info on line but everyone wants to charge a freeken fee 

theresam

thanks in advance


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Take the file to a Kinko's or other copy shop on the way to your interview.  Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Two suggestions:

1) Take a Q-tip and dip it in rubbing alcohol.  Use this to clean your black ink print head.

2) After doing this, use the "Print a test page" function that is built into your HP software.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You can also send it to Staples via the internet and they'll have it waiting for you.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like a bad print head.  You will have to get it replaced, call Kodak.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

bugger, I was just hoping it was the same issue as the hp had had.    Ok Guess I'll have to find a kinko's new me. No staples. And if I remember correctly Kinkos is about 15/20 mins in the opposite direction I need to go.

oh well.

thanks all, I'll call kodak when I get home.

Theresam


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Sounds like a bad print head. You will have to get it replaced, call Kodak.


Or clean it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Or clean it.


If the cleaning you recommended doesn't work then it's dead, Jim.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> If the cleaning you recommended doesn't work then it's dead, Jim.


You were just waiting for the chance to say that, weren't you? LOL


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> You were just waiting for the chance to say that, weren't you? LOL


I've been waiting alooooonnnng time for that response to BJ. Just call me Bones!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> If the cleaning you recommended doesn't work then it's dead, Jim.


Dammit Jim, I'm a doctor not an IT guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually, I missed that the printer in question is a Kodak.  But we've had to clean the print head on our HP a couple of times.  It has always worked out just fine.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. This seems like something that would happen to me on an interview day  I'm usually nervous enough going to the interview and having to deal with this type of stuff makes me wanna cry.

Anyways, how did the interview go?



bkworm8it said:


> Hi,
> 
> Seems my printer prints only in color and anything in black gets left out. I can't print my resume for my interview today and have to leave at 1:30pm pdt
> 
> ...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the laughs everyone! Even if my kodak may be dead LOL     - but I'll get back to figuring it out tomorrow - cleaning didn't work but then again I'm not sure where the print head is in the kodak. But have plenty of time to find it tomorrow.



Hi Sweety18,  I think the interview went very well, which means I didn't get the job, though I could be wrong But it's always been that when the interview goes bad I get an offer the next day and if it goes well then never hear from them again or a letter they went with someone else   

Any way its for a 3 month temp job that may go permanent for A CEO that has never had an assistant and they want to 'try one out'. I liked the atmosphere of the office and the dress code is casual, jean, my favorite...

Hopefully I'll hear one way or the other soon!

Theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Any way its for a 3 month temp job that may go permanent for A CEO that has never had an assistant and they want to 'try one out'. I liked the atmosphere of the office and the dress code is casual, jean, my favorite...
> 
> Hopefully I'll hear one way or the other soon!
> 
> Theresam


Fingers crossed, candles lit. Hope you get it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Thanks for the laughs everyone! Even if my Kodak may be dead LOL   - but I'll get back to figuring it out tomorrow - cleaning didn't work but then again I'm not sure where the print head is in the kodak. But have plenty of time to find it tomorrow.
> 
> Hi Sweety18, I think the interview went very well, which means I didn't get the job, though I could be wrong But it's always been that when the interview goes bad I get an offer the next day and if it goes well then never hear from them again or a letter they went with someone else
> 
> ...


Good luck with the job. Interviews are always hard to figure out. I've found the less I care if I get the job the more they seem to want me.

Try this to find the printhead. http://www.kodak.com/global/plugins/acrobat/en/service/manuals/AiOPrinters/5300AiOPrinterUG_EN-US.pdf

Kodak's are notorious for having the printheads go bad. Hope this helps.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Try this to find the printhead. http://www.kodak.com/global/plugins/acrobat/en/service/manuals/AiOPrinters/5300AiOPrinterUG_EN-US.pdf
> 
> Kodak's are notorious for having the printheads go bad. Hope this helps.


So that's what the print head is LOL. I was looking for my manual and couldn't find it. Thanks for the link. I'll pull it out and try cleaning it later today and call kodak if that doesn't work. But first got to go to the store and find some rubbing alchohal and do a work out. Gotta fit back into those interview clothes  

Theresam


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Keep us updated though...I want to know if you get the job!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Keep us updated though...I want to know if you get the job!!


Ditto on the job and let us know what happens with the printer.  We are a nosy bunch aren't we.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> We are a nosy bunch aren't we.


Yes we are...but its all in love!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Yes we are...but its all in love!


More like a big extended family here.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL. It's nice to have nosey family that care!

Well they liked me a lot but decided to look into other applicants. They didn't think my, or the other girl that interviewed, personality would fit with their CEO who was not there for the interview  . It was a temp to perm position that a temp agency that setup the interview. I was a little disappointed as they had a casual dress code but they also stated they weren't sure they wanted to have an executive assistant and only wanted to 'try one out'. So maybe it was for the best.

I called Kodak the next day. They said it was the print head and are sending me a new one. It should be here sometime this week! Can't believe out quick they were and at no charge since I've had the printer for a while.

I'll keep you all posted about the job hunt.

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL. It's nice to have nosey family that care!
> 
> Well they liked me a lot but decided to look into other applicants. They didn't think my, or the other girl that interviewed, personality would fit with their CEO who was not there for the interview  . It was a temp to perm position that a temp agency that setup the interview. I was a little disappointed as they had a casual dress code but they also stated they weren't sure they wanted to have an executive assistant and only wanted to 'try one out'. So maybe it was for the best.
> 
> ...


That's too bad, but there's more to a good job than the dress code. If the CEO didn't care enough to be there, he most likely didn't really want an assistant.

I've found some of my best jobs through temp agencies.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the job.  On the bright side at least you will be able to print your resume the next time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry about the job.

Glad Kodak sent the replacement.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Bummer about the job.  I agree, though, that its not a good sign when the person you would working for on a daily basis couldn't make it to the interview.  I have met folks like that before and I can't say that they would be my first choice to work with, or for.  
Glad to hear about the printer though!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Sometimes it's hard to remember those things when your mortgage is on the line    I really appreciate all you and your wonderful comments. I probably would be looking for another job in 3 months anyway so it's hopefully better to find a place that is looking for permanent  person not just a we've never done this lets try it out. LOL.



I've gotten some other good jobs through temp agencies before too. So maybe there is hope yet. 

Theresam


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Too bad about the job... Hope you find that perfect one soon!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Hi Sweety18, I think the interview went very well, which means I didn't get the job, though I could be wrong But it's always been that when the interview goes bad I get an offer the next day and if it goes well then never hear from them again or a letter they went with someone else


You must be my twin! Every time I think the interview went well, I don't get the job. Sorry about not getting the job, and again most of the interviews I go to they say the same thing they said to you "We really like you but we have decided to . . . (blah blah blah)"


----------

